# Destin Area Fishing?



## glenn36 (Feb 8, 2011)

Does anyone have any tips on inshore fishing locations around Destin, Florida this summer?  

Also, houses to rent?...as in realty companies to look at?  Boat ramp locations?

Thanks,
AG


----------



## jamessig (Feb 8, 2011)

The jetties are always worth a try. Mangrove snapper will be around in the summer and flounder are a possibility. Redfish are always possible however the redfish bite at the jetties this past year was way off. Bluefish, spanish and pompano may still be around however the best spanish and pompano bite will be late March, April and maybe into May.

 Bridges will usually hold fish in the summer. The Destin bridge or Mid Bay bridge will probably hold mangroves and redfish and maybe sheepshead.

 There is a pier on Okaloosa island that's worthwhile also.
http://okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/
  Check the archive for past summers to get an idea of what the typical summer catch can be.

 There are boat ramps at Joe's bayou and Dewey Destin's. 
Dewey's is on Calhoun behind Maguire's and Joe's is near Benning Dr. and Calhoun I think.

Rentals:
http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/florida/north-west/destin
 You can google destin vacation rentals and find tons of other rental agencies also.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 10, 2011)

Shalamar Bridge also. 

If it were me, I wouldn't bother with the jetties at all. Joe's Bayou is where I've always put in, as jamessig said. 

For trout, find the trickles that come out of nearby saltwater ponds around Choctowatchee. Find them on google maps, find the trickle to the bay, and go from there. 

You can get even better info from Floridasportsman.com and The Hull Truth .com, in the panhandle sections. I recommend you not post questions right away, but use the search function within the panhandle forum and spend hours, days, weeks, reading old reports and such, going back a decade.


----------



## pfWil (Feb 10, 2011)

Do you have a specific time frame you're looking at? Do you have a boat? Interested in a charter? Inshore, offshore?
I grew up in Navarre (about 30 miles west of Destin) and fished all over the whole coast there. Deckhanded on charter boats, private boats, managed a tackle shop. I'd love to point you in the right direction. Just need to know a little more about what you're wanting to do.


----------



## jamessig (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's a good list of boat ramps in the Destin/Ft Walton area.
http://fishingdestinguide.com/BOATRAMPS.html

And worth a look too.
http://fishingdestinguide.com/index.html
Weather, tides, bait & tackle shops, local web cams, sea conditions etc.


----------



## glenn36 (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks!
the links from jamessig and fletch are good information.

pfWil, we typically go to st. george island each year and fish the bay, cut and st. park areas, grass flats, etc.....just don't know the destin area.

i've got a 20 ft boat, looking to fish inshore for redfish, trout, mackrel, etc.  anything that will bite will do.  researching the area now...choctawhatchee bay would be my first guess on fishing area.  jamessig located the boat ramps for me.

looking for houses to rent, in july, maybe something on the bay side with a boat dock, and venture out from there.


----------



## PCB Justin (Feb 15, 2011)

The baywater in July is HOT.  Look for trout in deeper water 5-8' deep.  The flats around hogtown will have reds.  It is a short ride over to westbay in PC but prolly worth it for the reds.  I would also consider fishing along the beaches in July if you have the family with you.  The beaches are usually slick in the morning and full of action.  Lots of lady/blues/macks/bonita/everything else, just look for the birds and bait.  Feel free to call me when you get in the area and I will give you an up to date report.  Justin 850 258-7780.  I take a lot of folks from this forum inshore fishin and surely do not mind pointing members in the right direction.


----------



## mbhall (Apr 11, 2011)

*destin*

If you have access to a boat that can make it right out past the jetties in that East Pass area, I can email you step by step instructions on how to catch kings and bonita.  That is one of my favorite things to do over the summer.  Sabiki rig pogies at daylight and just wear out the kingfish.


----------

